# Police Officer Craig Lehner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Craig E. Lehner*
Buffalo Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Friday, October 13, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Drowned

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   
Save

Police Officer Craig Lehner drowned while conducting a training a dive in the Niagara River, in the area of Broderick Park and Bird Island Pier.

Members of the agency's Underwater Recovery Team were conducting a regularly scheduled training exercise in swift water currents. Officer Lehner entered the water as part of the training but failed to surface after his safety cable broke while he was submerged.

Officer Lehner's body was recovered on October 17th, 2017, during a massive recovery effort involving over 20 local, state, federal, and Canadian law enforcement agencies.

Officer Lehner was a veteran of the Army National Guard. He had served with the Buffalo Police Department for nine years and was assigned to the Canine Unit. He is survived by his mother and sister.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Daniel Derenda
Buffalo Police Department
74 Franklin Street
Buffalo, NY 14202

Phone: (716) 851-4444

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Rip


----------

